# How to Treat Hashimotos, the Anxiety and



## alienzyoung2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Three years ago i received word from my doc that I have Hashis. antibodies in the 1200 range. US done. No nodules. Fast forward thre years later. New Endo finds a goiter, 3cm nodule on the left lobe, 1.5cm nodule on the right. He was surprised, since he felt nothing but US found it. FNA done next on both nodules. Great news, I got a call this morning doc says "No Cancer". See him in three months. He uttered not another word. No explanation, short with me when asked for more info.

Bad news - I've had swings up and down so bad for the past three years that I had to lave my 20 year corporate career due to panic attacks and anxiety. MY BP is going bonkers. 170/105, others 120/80. On vasodilating BP meds that have "some" effect. No other meds. Never surgery, no other illnesses. I have a wife, children cant leave my home and must survive (if you can call it that) working freelance. Back when I left that position I was having the "shakes" late night in bed, mood swings and all kinds of crap. Otherwise I'm a healthy 40-something man.

I've had multiple blood tests for the antibodies and TSH. AB's always very very high. TSH swings from 3.5 to 6.0 now the latest with the nodules found its down to 1.something. Latest T4/T3 looks like in range but lower segment. I have anxiety, tons of energy (rarely tired) and haven't gained a lb. up or down since I had this disease. The big issues are mental related and somewhat of a feeling of heaviness lately in my next when I lay down on back.

Question is anyone have a suggestion of what I should be looking to do to treat this? I am so clueless on what to do or if the anxiety and all is related. I just need to feel normal and not have to worry about one minute feeling golden and then another feeling like a freaking crazy man full of fear (with no apparent triggers).

Thanks for reading..... Attached is my latest test results.


----------



## alienzyoung2 (Jan 28, 2016)

What does that mean?? Isn't TSI the Thyroid-Stimulating Immunoglobulin (TSI), Serum and not a disease?

I have not had a surgical consult, I assume you mean to remove the thyroid.

I appreciate your help and clarification on this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, TSI is a stimulating immunoglobulin. It gives you hyper symptoms (like anxiety). It is like an antibody and once you have it, it becomes really difficult to stabilize.

Because of that, many people opt for surgical removal.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi there, I have had high blood pressure off and on since my thyroid problem. From what I've read, it's all related to the thyroid. http://www.aafp.org/afp/2002/0901/p851a.html

I've been reading extensively these past nine months about thyroid conditions and various vitamin and mineral deficiencies, and I'm convinced thyroid replacement hormone is only rarely sufficient to treat all of the many symptoms. Deficiencies can result from thyroid dysfunction, and can also cause thyroid dysfunction, leaving stuck in this cycle of feeling bad, despite taking thyroid replacement hormone.

If you search for symptoms of various deficiencies one at a time, you see a lot of overlap in these and thyroid symptoms.

For example:

B1 Thiamine - fatigue, irritability, stomach issues: http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/supplement/vitamin-b1-thiamine

If you have hashimotos, it is thought that you may need more thiamine than other people: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24351023

Taking a potent b-complex is the first place to start. Extra thiamine is key.

Vitamin D is closely linked to high blood pressure and thyroid problems. There are probably more things associated with hypertension, but vitamin D is the first thing that comes up.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Thyroid stimulating immunoglobulins (TSI) can engage the TSH receptors resulting in hyperthyroidism.

They basically mimic thyroid stimulating thyroid ........


----------

